# Mathews Cobra Cam



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a SBXT that shows "XT" on the cam. My buddy has a SBXT that shows "Cobra" on the cam. What's the difference and will an "XT" cam work on his SBXT with the Cobra cam? Gotta think it's the same cam but figured I better check.


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Come on guy's I need some help here! I'm not having any luck finding an answer on this. Did the SBXT even come with a Cobra cam and someone put the wrong cam on the bow? From what I can tell the Cobra cam was on the original SB but I can't tell for sure if it was ever on the SBXT.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I can't remember if it's limbs or cams they share. Reguardless, send Bob Jenkins a PM on this. He is the Mathews guy. (works for Mathews)


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Will do. Thanks


----------



## HMSChuck (May 20, 2006)

*Cobra cam*

To the best of my knowledge, the Cobra cam is for the Switchback, NOT the SBXT.

My feeling is someone put the wrong cam on a SBXT.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Chuck is correct. XT cam is for the Switchback XT and the Cobra cam is for the Switchback and they are NOT interchangeable


----------

